# Haunted Hotel



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor,

That sounds like a great concept! I would love to see a floor plan and an idea of your available space. Is this just for your party or walk through halloween haunt...or both? I really like this theme and may borrow it for next year's party and haunt. Please post any photos of the set pieces and props you have too! We would love to see them.

Eric


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

The haunt (hotel) is set up in a 20X20 garage. We have all of our guests walk through the haunt/hotel as they arrive at our party (we usually have around 100 guests - adults only). Then I also open the haunt again for the TOT's and parents in our neighborhood on Halloween night. We usually get about 200 going through on Halloween night. 

My husband just got back from Home Depot with the materials to make the check-in desk, Elevator Doors, and Chamberwell Hotel sign (YAY) so I will try to get some pictures on here as we build and I'll also try to figure out how to attach a copy of our layout. I'll need his help to do that. (Again, I'm so not technical).


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are doing a painted hotel sign, consider a little creative lighting. Take plywood for the face of the sign and make a simple box frame for it out of 1x2's. The back can even be cardboard painted black. Cut out the letters with a jig saw and put some translucent plastic sheeting behind it. Tape some white Christmas lights to the back of the plywood to illuminate the letters slightly. Make separate cardboard separations behind the "h" and "ell" of "Chamberwell" Replace the white light bulbs on the string with red ones only behind those 4 letters. Come to think of it, you can even simplify this by just putting red celophane behind those 4 letters and keep all the bulbs white and eliminate the separate light boxes behind the letters. 

Either way, the effect should look like this:

*CHAMBERWELL HOTEL*


The dimmer you make the white lights, the more the red "HELL" should stand out. I am a big fan of subtle details. Many guests miss them, but when they are spotted, guests tend to point it out to each other.

Eric


----------



## SinisterSmitty (Jul 9, 2009)

you can use colored cellophane (found at party city and michaels) to change the color of any light... just dont put it up too soon becuase it fades under hot lights. I layer it pretty thick on the lights at my office for our halloween party.. the hallways all glow different colors. its pretty cool, and super cheap.

cant wait to see pics! neat idea.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I'm following this thread (and taking copious notes!) Love it!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I love the idea of the haunted hotel. I was thinking outside you could put a bench with a creepy couple & their luggage.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Lady -- 

Love all your plans. Can't wait to see pictures. From the clock to the elevator....they're all great. 

Wow -- a haunt and a party. We just creep out the inside of our house for our guests and tot's to walk around. So our plan for a haunted hotel will be a little different. After reading your plans though - a haunt is very tempting. If I do the garage where will I store all of the things I move out of my house to make room for all the Halloween? 

My thoughts are to incorporate the hotel theme into our current haunted house decor by adding a Check In desk, bell hops, suitcases, trunks. I was going to put room numbers on all the doors, 1 or two of the bedrooms will have a scary hotel scene inside. As always, the bathrooms will be done, I will add Wolfbeard's "Satinized for your possession" on one of the toilets. I hope to have an elevator fascade for a set of double doors. 

Some thoughts for outside are:

I may still use our cemetary -- but perhaps in the back yard. The graves would be past hotel guests. Tombstones could have Room #'s, cause of death....

Out front -- a car could with a creepy valet behind the wheel and an advertisement for the hotel on the side. Perhaps a guest or two in the back seat 'dying' to get out.

Board up the windows on the front of house, ghost looking out one of the windows, near the vacancy sign. 

A static prop with a bell hop outside with a luggage cart filled with old suitcases.

Guest lounging by the Bloody pool -- skeletons in lounge chairs on beach towels, with creepy cocktails. Body parts floating in the pool. Zombie static prop- cabana boy.

I may do a 'bar b que' grill scene out on the lanai as well. 

So much to think about. So much to do....still working on the save the date travel brochure. Hope to post soon.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW - I was only away from the forum for one day and I can't believe all of the GREAT ideas you have all added! I absolutely LOVE the idea of the creepy couple on a bench out front with luggage & the bell boy with the luggage cart. I also love the tombstones with room #'s and cause of death. I was trying to figure out a way to incorporate our usual cemetery and that's perfect!

Wolfbeard & Smitty - thanks for the great ideas about the lighting for the hotel sign. I was trying to figure out how to do that. I'm still not sure exactly what we're going to do, but I might just do a colored spotlight on the Hotel sign & use your tips for lighting the vacancy sign that's going to be hanging from it. 

My husband got the front check-in desk 2/3 built on Friday (and then had to work this weekend so wasn't able to do more). But I definitely need to take some pictures and figure out how to get them posted on here because it's coming along great.

I can't thank you all enough for your help!!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Lady, I adore your theme! Some of the reason is because I work in Hospitality and have been working at a hotel for several years now. Trust me, it's spooky enough without props. (Maybe have one room be a ballroom full of drunken wedding guests.  Oooh! Spooky!) But I find your theme very fun! If you lived in South Carolina I could loan you some props from my hotel. 
One of the things that has always made me feel a little creeped out is being alone in the empty hallways at night. It just seems to be sets of doors and lights repeating forever. I think the bottomless pit effect could be really cool to make it look like a never-ending hallway. I'm sure you have plenty of projects to do before Halloween though!
Good luck, it looks like you're on a roll. Please post pics as soon as you can!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Confused....you live in OK and have a hotel in SC? lol


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Confused....you live in OK and have a hotel in SC? lol


. Haha, sheesh, I never remember to change my location when I move! I'm a professional gypsy.  I'm in South Carolina for now. Who knows where next! But it is cool having a Halloween party somewhere new every year with new friends!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Excellent thought put into this!

I've already come up with several ideas for my old-style 'train depot' haunt that I may or may not do. lol.

What about getting some inexpensive wall sconces to put throughout the hallway. One thing I think of when imagining an hotel hall is those repetitive sconces that stretch all the way down. I think if you had some battery operated lights, you could plop them inside each sconce.

Also, I made some 'wooden crates' last year (pirate theme) out of cardboard and foam. Super easy, super inexpensive. If you are looking for a way to make some extra luggage... I think this would be ideal - If I end up doing the train depot, I'll be using this method for my luggage... just cardboard boxes, and thin styrofoam accents (strips of foam glued to the box to add depth).

Good luck.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

DT - your train depot haunt sounds awesome! That's a theme I've never heard of, but what a great idea. Thanks also for the great idea about the luggage. I was thinking of looking for some old luggage on craigslist or at yardsales, but your idea is much less expensive & I can't wait to try it.

I had the same thoughts about repetitive lighting through the hotel hallways. I started picking up some old sconces at local Goodwill's but they don't all match exactly. I think as long as the lights in each hallway match, it should look ok in the dim lighting.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> DT - your train depot haunt sounds awesome! That's a theme I've never heard of, but what a great idea. Thanks also for the great idea about the luggage. I was thinking of looking for some old luggage on craigslist or at yardsales, but your idea is much less expensive & I can't wait to try it.
> 
> I had the same thoughts about repetitive lighting through the hotel hallways. I started picking up some old sconces at local Goodwill's but they don't all match exactly. I think as long as the lights in each hallway match, it should look ok in the dim lighting.


Did you see the scounces that voodoo willy made and posted? Those are cheap and would look really cool in your hotel 

MsM


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I just looked up VW's sconces and they are awesome. That's a great idea - hmmm...now I'll have to choose which look to go for. Thanks!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I finally have some pictures to share of the props we've been working on.

The first 2 pics are of the check-in desk my DH is working on. It will be the first thing you see in the lobby when you enter the haunted hotel.

The next 2 pics are of the service elevator sign I'm working on.

The last picture is of the beginning of what will be the elevator doors & part of the frame. Right now it's just styrofoam painted with a metalic silver paint.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow - I can't believe that actually worked! My first time attaching pictures!

Here's one more picture which is of the Chamberwell Hotel sign I'm making out of foam for the front yard. I still have a long way to go...


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow that is looking good, I have a theme as well for Halloween, mine is a Masquerade Ball, and my guests/characters are walking into a Mansion that is haunted, any ideas how to dress it up would be good too


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow! I'm REALLY impressed! You guys are really going all out for this! Love it all! Love the dark wood for the check in desk! Is that you cutting out the letter in the foam?

MsM


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for the compliments. I'll add more pictures as we make more progress.

Yes, that's me carving the foam.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow, what a great theme. The props look great! Keep posting pictures. This is an inspiring theme!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I am very impressed by your progress. The desk and the signs look awesome. I really like the floor indicator above the service elevator sign. Keep up the great work and keep posting pictures!

Eric


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Looking for names for my Hotel. Want to start working on invites now, will send out the "Your reservation is confirmed" invites. This a big party, not a haunt.

Any ideas?

I has thinking of the Detnuah Hotel, but it doesn't flow well. Since we use a full sized coffin as a drink cooler, I want to make it "xxxx Htoel and Funeral Parlor" with Funeral Parlor in smaller font. So some kind of morbid name for the hotel?


Morbidworth Hotel? Neverest Hotel, I dunno, ideas?

Thanks


JH


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Hotel Unrest
Nocturne Hotel
...I'll keep thinking...don't seem to be inspired at the moment.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

johnshenry- how about 'La Muerta Hotel' or 'El Muerto Hotel'...I don't know Spanish so I'm not sure of the grammer, but I think Muerto means dead (?)   I've also probably spelled it wrong....sorry

Lady of C. Manor - What a great inspiration you are! It looks like a tremendous amount of work you are putting into your party! I feel a little bit lazy compared to you...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

SkellyCat said:


> johnshenry- how about 'La Muerta Hotel' or 'El Muerto Hotel'...I don't know Spanish so I'm not sure of the grammer, but I think Muerto means dead (?)  I've also probably spelled it wrong....sorry
> 
> Lady of C. Manor - What a great inspiration you are! It looks like a tremendous amount of work you are putting into your party! I feel a little bit lazy compared to you...


I feel VERY lazy compared to her


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

BTW, there are lots of hotel valet bells on eBay. Just don't bid against me!

Also thinking of mocking up one of those valet/luggage rack/carts


J


----------



## skaunit (Aug 17, 2009)

I am following this thread for sure. I am doing almost the same thing, just minus the walkthrough haunt.

I am looking for more ideas for involving the theming outside. I already have committed myself to a graveyard theme in the front due to my current prop collection, but so far here's my list of ideas:
Yard:







[heres my blank canvas]
Graveyard, toumbstones, a few groundbreaker ghouls.
a hanging latex half-skeleton [no hips or legs] although It depends if I find a good use for him inside
an oversize demon/death skeleton w/ scanning head [oscilating fan motor]
a hotel sign including flashing vancancy [hotel name TBD]
a few peices of luggage thrown on the lawn with old/rotten clothes coming out and strewn about... I'm working on this idea and thinking of ways to spook it up... maybe a fog chiller and pipe fog out of a cracked open peice of luggage?
and usual lights, strobes, fog, sound...

and inside:
an FCG in each front window [to be built]
a swinging chandelier
old wall sconces lining the hallway
multiple signs. and numbers on the doors.
faux door?
3d tv... this is still up in the air... dunno where it would go that it would make sense in my house. [I want to have my regular tv available]


I'm looking for ideas for the inside without going TOO crazy. I have a kitchen/dining area, a living room, a bar off the living room, and then a hallway with a bathroom at the end. Oh and a fireplace in the living room.


anyway, I wanted to get all this out and somewhere just to look at it anyway... thanks for the ideas from this thread so far, and hopefully we can collaborate some more.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I am planning similar, and thing the sign will be key. Google (images) for old hotel signs, you will get lots of ideas. I was looking a neon "Vacancy" signs on eBay but they are expensive. I think I am going to do some kind of lighted box sign below a shaped foam sign, and it will flicker a bit. I am also going to mock up a luggage/valet cart and put it on the porch. Sign will be pretty big, and carved out of foam using hot wire, soldering iron and heat gun. That kind of stuff is fun.

Ours is just a big party, We live in a very rural area/town on a shared private drive so we don't get any TOT's.

Still haven't thought of a name yet.


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't wait to see pictures, it's hard listening to other people's great themes and ideas because it make me want to switch mine all the time, or just do them all haha


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I am planning similar, and thing the sign will be key. Google (images) for old hotel signs, you will get lots of ideas. I was looking a neon "Vacancy" signs on eBay but they are expensive. I think I am going to do some kind of lighted box sign below a shaped foam sign, and it will flicker a bit. I am also going to mock up a luggage/valet cart and put it on the porch. Sign will be pretty big, and carved out of foam using hot wire, soldering iron and heat gun. That kind of stuff is fun.

Ours is just a big party, We live in a very rural area/town on a shared private drive so we don't get any TOT's.

Still haven't thought of a name yet.

For a quick fix try Michael's. They have a haunted looking vacancy sign. You could hollow out the words and either stick a red light behind it or tape red film to the back of the sign.

how about:

Moonlight Manor Hotel
The Raven Inn
The Hollywood Hotel
Crimson Cove Hotel
Eternal Days Inn
Motel 666


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I bow before you!!! Those are totally WICKED!!!


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on the Micheal's sign, I might check it out this weekend. I love "modifying" things like that that.

As for a name, I think I have settled on

The Omenhouse Inn

I like the sound of it, and it looks good in a Gothic type font which I will use for the main sign and the invites....

I am also going to try to write a fictitious, ominous history and put it on the back of the invites...


----------



## skaunit (Aug 17, 2009)

madammorible, thanks for the tips on the signs... good ideas.

I like your names but I have figured out what mine will be... see there's one big cemetery in the middle of San Jose, called Oak Hill. I decided to name my hotel Oak Hill Hotel. It ties the cemetery theme of the yard haunt with the hotel theme of the inside. I am contemplating figuring out a way to make the i in Hill flash and change to an e for Hell. 

I probably won't get to actually building stuff for a bit, but when I do I will post pictures.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Lady

Have you decided on your costume for your haunted hotel? As mentioned I've seen the bell hop and valet for my husband but all I can think of for myself is a maid. I want to be scary -- so whatever I do I will spook it up with make up but just thought you might have come up with a costume idea for the party hostess.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

I was having a hard time finding a costume for myself with this theme also...I think we've decided that my husband, my son, and I are all going to wear the Bones the Bellboy costume. I am going to have my mom take mine in on the sides and taper it to look more feminine and then I'm going to wear either a black skirt or a pair of black dresspants with it. I think I can make it look feminine enough if I play around with it. I don't think I'm going to wear the mask though. I'll just use make up. My hopes are that the 2 guys and I end up looking like we are all hotel staff. Please let me know if you find any other ideas!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> I was having a hard time finding a costume for myself with this theme also...I think we've decided that my husband, my son, and I are all going to wear the Bones the Bellboy costume. I am going to have my mom take mine in on the sides and taper it to look more feminine and then I'm going to wear either a black skirt or a pair of black dresspants with it. I think I can make it look feminine enough if I play around with it. I don't think I'm going to wear the mask though. I'll just use make up. My hopes are that the 2 guys and I end up looking like we are all hotel staff. Please let me know if you find any other ideas!!


What a great idea -- I never thought of using the Bones costume for me as well. I found these two costumes -- I am leading towards spooking up the first one because it seems to be more in line with the 'era' of the bones costume but it's been difficult finding a maid costume that would be fitting for a scary costume. But I just might try and see if I can get my hands on another Bones the Bellboy instead. Maid in Champagne Adult Costume - Costumes

Dead Maid Costume < Halloween Costumes < Fright Catalog, Inc.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Still no pictures of props yet-- still tweaking invite--

Currently working on guest book registry book and was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what I can write for the different guests. I am going to have their check in dates from many years ago to some recent but no check out dates. Any thoughts? Love to hear them.


----------



## devil9221 (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know if this was said already but I think it would be a really good idea to put a dead hotel clerk behind the check in counter. Maybe a skeleton in a suit or something with a pen in it's hand. 

Another cool idea would be maybe to rig somthing up with a bell on the front desk, you know that bell that signals for someone to attend to you when there is nobody at the desk. Maybe by pressing it it would cause a scary sound effect or lighting effect or something to pop out of nowhere. XD If you get what I'm saying. =D


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

How are the hotel invites coming? I'm looking for some inspiration -- I am doing a hotel travel brochure for our save the date and I keep changing something everyday and can't keep get it right. At this point it won't be a save the date but the acutal invite.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I bought the magnet paper and was going to do save the date magnets, but decided not to do a double mailing as we mail about 100+ invites. Postage would kill me!

Instead I am going to mail out some magnets with the invites for people to stick on their fridge. I have settled on the "Omenwood Hotel" and will just have that name on the magnet. Invite will be a reservation confirmation, will print on laser printer, but on a beige, or light brown paper.

Last night I made a "hot wire" styrofoam cutter and will start work on signs. The main hotel sign will be 4 x 5 feet and will have a flickering "Vacancy" sign hanging under it. One of the supports will be broken, so the vacancy sign will just be dangling at an angle.

I played around with some styrofoam last night. Spray it lightly and in spots at a distance with some carburetor cleaner and it instantly ages a bit as the solvent eats into it. Then paint.

I will set up an album here and start posting pics soon.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

B Scary said:


> How are the hotel invites coming? I'm looking for some inspiration -- I am doing a hotel travel brochure for our save the date and I keep changing something everyday and can't keep get it right. At this point it won't be a save the date but the acutal invite.


Oh a travel brochure! That sounds really great! Post what you got and maybe we can help you better.

MsM


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

What a great idea Ms. Meeple -- don't know why I'm struggling with it so much when I could just ask everyone for some input. Thanks!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Well lets see it already then! hahaha
Or did you post it in a new thread that I missed?


MsM


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

sweet&sinister said:


> I love the idea of the haunted hotel. I was thinking outside you could put a bench with a creepy couple & their luggage.


Or just the luggage....


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm just about done with my invites to the "Omenwood Hotel", I'll post a link to a pic soon. The front says "Omenwood Hotel, night spa and funeral parlour". This is because I have a full sized coffin I use for a cooler each year.

I was thinking yesterday that IF I get my Bucky's in time (from the group buy), I might put one face down on a massage table somewhere. Especially if I had time to corpse it a bit.

I was also looking for a Hotel Guest Register for the front desk (names, but no check out dates!) but came up empty handed on eBay. I figured if I could get scans of old pages with signatures, I could just print them. *Any ideas?*

I've finally gotten some other NH (non-halloween) time sinks out of the way and am ready to go full bore on our Halloween Hotel Party. We invite over 100 people and usually get 4060 in attendance..

I'll put up a photobucket page with all my stuff as I go along....


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

i love the hotel registry book idea.... maybe find a journal and make your own... have some kids write some wild names....


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

coffee4106 said:


> i love the hotel registry book idea.... maybe find a journal and make your own... have some kids write some wild names....


Yes, that is what I am thinking we will probably do. Would love to find an old looking bound ledger.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for asking B Scary! I haven't been on here to provide updates about the Chamberwell Hotel in a while because my hubby & I have been so busy workign on it. We got the invitations finished and hand delivered over the weekend. I ended up printing the reservation confirmation on parchment paper and then burning the edges of each one with a lighter. I also burned a few edges of the parchment envelopes and they actually smelled like they'd been in a fire which really goes perfect with our theme and the wording on the invites. I'll try to get pictures of them on here today - need help from my dh with the technical stuff. 

We've also made lots of progress on the actual haunt! We have all of the walls up and all of the doors painted and hung with the gold room numbers on them. We have the Chamberwell Hotel sign (with blinking "coming soon" hanging from it that will be replaced by the blinking "vacancy" sign in a couple weeks) all built, but we are having a hard time figuuring out HOW ON EARTH to put it up securely. It's base is 2 4X4 posts & it's really heavy. I'll try to post lots of pictures later. I can't wait to share!! Thanks for following!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Finally! an update! Yeah! NOW PICS!! haha
You teased us with those first pics and now we need MORE 

MsM


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Finally pictures!

Pic#1 - Shows the elevator frame we built with the 2 doors made of foam

Pic#2 - Shows the faux hotel room doors hung in one hallway

Pic#3 - Shows the Envelope the Invitations were delivered in

Pic#4 - Shows an Invitation


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

A Couple more pictures...

Pic#1 - Our Hotel Sign out front

Pic#2 - A Peek at the construction of our lobby - when you enter, the check-in desk will be straight ahead and you can see the 2nd floor balcony above (for effect only)


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, great progress. I officially got engaged with my props this weekend. Finished the invites last night and set up a photobucket account where I will post pics with details. I made my flickering "vacancy" sign, but had to order the proper bulb sockets for it. 

Yesterday I was running pieced of cheesecloth in a cement mixer with rocks and gravel in it to "tatter" them ! (the washing machine that followed actually did a better job of making a mess of them....)

Will post a link to pics soon...


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW! Just WOW and more WOW! Everything looks incredible! You have out done yourselves -- your guests are truly in for an eerie stay. All the props and the invitations are amazing. Just one question....where will you store all of this when you are done? 

You should charge guests to stay at the Chamberwell Hotel. 

Things at our hotel are going much slower....we had a loss in our family and its made it hard to get things going. Are you taking reservations? Maybe we should just come and stay at your hotel.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Just testing to see if the forum will let me embed Photobucket pics...


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

WOW! and another wow! You guys have really out done yourselves!
Great to finally see pics 
Keep them coming! 

MsM


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and IS THERE ANYTHING more remarkable than this?! This hotel set up has simply got to be the creme de la creme of transformations! Bravo!!*


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

johnshenry, I am also struggling with our guest book. I have looked at party stores and hobby lobby for guest books that I could alter but I have found nothing. I am thinking about using a photo album and just replacing the photo sheets with lined paper that I printed off the computer. I found some stationary at office depot that looks aged. I made lines on my computer in word and printed a few of the sheets witht the lines. I just need to figure out how to do the cover of the photo album. I want to creep it up. I figured I could use the album after the party as a scrap book, adding pictures of hotel guests and party decorations.


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor, everything looks fabulous! You really have out done yourselves. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

Lady of Chamberwell, you have been busy. I love your decorations! I cannot wait to see your party pictures. I still have a lot to do yet, but I did finish my hotel sign and I am pleased with it. I am going to use an old hanging basket stand to hang it outside.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

SCORE!

1937 CALIFORNIA Crosswicks Ranch Gilroy guest register - eBay (item 260427074559 end time Sep-28-09 12:04:12 PDT)










Snagged that on eBay. Will make an "Omenwood Hotel" cover for it. 7 pages of signatures from the 30s. I also am trying to get an old rotary phone from the 40s, and already have a valet bell.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok, here's my invites. Had to block out the address or else 657 people from this forum would show up and the beer would not last.

Front:









Inside:









Back (no I didn't write that, from Deathlord's site)









We are sending out about 65 invites, most to couples, so probably inviting about 125 or so.

I'll post a pic of the fridge magnet in a bit...


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the compliments. I can't take all the credit - I have to share it with my dh who builds everything I dream up and add to his to-do list...lol 

Next, I will be assembling the Service Elevator Sign and Floor Indicator above the elevator and adding the trim around the elevator frame. I'll be sure to add more pictures when that's complete. 

Also - I found an industrial waste store the other day that sold rolls of old wallpaper for $3 each - so I'm going to cover the hotel/haunt walls with that (instead of scene setter this year) for a more authentic feel. 

Does anyone have an ideas about what we can place on the 2nd floor balcony for effect? It can't be too heavy and no more than 4 1/2 feet tall. I wish I could project a ghost couple dancing up there or something...


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

Would be cool to have something scamper across the balcony, you could even drag an old dirty pillow, or a body or something. Something that you could not quite see all of from below. Not sure how "automated" it would need to be for your haunt and how realistic the mechanics needed would be.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the idea johnshenry! We'd been thinking of having something go from the laying down position to slowly standing up, or a candelabra float across or something like that. We aren't great at the automation so that's our issue. I like your idea of having something go across & they really don't know what it is - what they imagine would probably be twice as scary as anything else we could put up there!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I just wanted to share with all of you the fabulous gifts my secret reaper - 13 Ghosts made for our haunted hotel. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/82948-best-reaper-gift-ever.html


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> Thanks for the idea johnshenry! We'd been thinking of having something go from the laying down position to slowly standing up, or a candelabra float across or something like that. We aren't great at the automation so that's our issue. I like your idea of having something go across & they really don't know what it is - what they imagine would probably be twice as scary as anything else we could put up there!


For the automation challenged there's always good old fishing wire 

MsM


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

B Scary thanks for posting the pics of your gifts. You gave me an idea! My hubby travels alot and is always bringing home those small hotel shampoo bottles and such. I am going to replace the labels with my own labels with a creepy twist to put in my bathroom. Thanks again.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

B Scary - what awesome gifts! Thanks for sharing them with us - I love the bell! 

Ms Meeple - Great suggestion...I was thinking about fishing wire for the "floating" candelabra, but how do you automate it, or make the candelabra actually move?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

To my fellow creative geniuses out there -- my brain hurts and I need help 

So.... my travel brochure is almost done but I'm stuck --originally I wanted to go with a very scary intense overview of the hotel but I decided we needed some humor and party excitment in our lives right now so I am looking for a pun or wording for some areas. 

The brochure is layed out in 6 sections: Hotel, Accomodations, Services, Discover the History and Hotel Info and Policies and (the cover)


I have picutures of previous hotel guests, dressed in costumes and partying and I want to put a quote or something as a caption

Also under services of the hotel I can't seem to come up with just the right wording to describe our movie theatre and any other creepy hotel services -- currently I have tomb service, Blood Bar, Spa and Bloody pool. Am I missing anything?


Lastly -- on the portion of the party details it says
_Hotel Information and Policies
We are dying to have you at The Vendome. To book your Eternal Rest Package call: 
Check In Date: October 24, 2009
Check In Time: 8:00PM
Chek Out Time: None
Address:
Attire: Costumes Required

Reservations include Complimentary Open Bar

Due to the nature of the spirits -- The Vendome is an ADULT ONLY RESORT_

I'm stuck on how to reference costume prizes - should this been under services with Costume contest as a service?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Haunted hotel help wanted.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Life through us a big curve ball and we weren't sure if we were going to be able to open the hotel but.....here's our invite. It's a travel brochure that looks better when it's folded but you can get the idea. Inside each brochure was a roach to fall out when they get opened.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

That is VERY cool. Well done. Hope things work out and you are able to have your party. If not, you have a great theme for another year. I know all about life's curveballs....


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Tons of great ideas! I am definately going back through to make detailed notes!


----------



## elvenprincessjo (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow!! These are all FANTASTIC ideas. Thanks for sharing photos, everyone!

I am LOVING those hotel brochures, too. Hope all works out for you!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow B Scary that is one awesome looking brochure! Love all the details you added, like the seal of the historical haunted hotels and national trust. The pics are also fabulous!

MsM


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

B Scary...that is one of the coolest invitations I've ever seen! Great job!


----------



## elvenprincessjo (Oct 9, 2009)

Any of you Haunted Hotel-ers have anything new to share? Haha. I love this idea.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

More or less finished my sign, more pics at the photobucket in my .sig.


----------



## elvenprincessjo (Oct 9, 2009)

johnshenry said:


> More or less finished my sign, more pics at the photobucket in my .sig.


That looks awesome! Nice job!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

johnshenry -- great sign!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

B Scary - I love your invitations/travel brochures. I think they came out great. Can you tell me where you got the picture of the creepy bellman by the hotel bed? I absolutely love that picture! I hope you do have your party - I am looking forward to sharing "haunted hotel stories" with you after the big day!

Johnsherry - your sign looks great! How did you attach those lights to the back of the sign? I can't ever figure out how to attach anything to foam.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll take a pic of the back later. The sign is made from 2 pieces of 2 x 4 ' foam, and they are held together by an 8" wide strip of plywood Gorilla glued across the seam. So I was able to screw a "T" frame to that that gave me a support for the light tube ends just below the top edge of the sign.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Lady -- Here's the picture of the bellhop. I find on some google search it wasn't a large file so I couldn't get it to enlarge without pixelating but here it is.

I am happy to report that we are having the party (3 infact) but am I behind - about 3 weeks! I won't be able to build as many props as I'd planned but maybe we will do the same theme next year and just build onto it. Anyway, we are a go and I have from now until the first party (10/24) to get it done so off to haunt the hotel.

Have you guys thought of any games to play? I was going to adapt the Tempt Your Fate game and considered breaking out the old fav from years past -- MURDER(wink) but I haven't gotten to that yet so I'm open to any great ideas your hotel may be brewing. 

I am also looking for what to name the cocktails for the evening that will keep with the theme. 


Keep the pictures coming -- they are very inspiring. I promise I will post ours soon.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I think a haunted hotel calls for a ghost story and perhaps tasks and clues that lead up to solving the mystery and setting the spirit free.

MsM


----------

